# concealed carry in church or on campus?



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

there is a bill introduced in North Dakota (HB 1348) that would allow concealed weapons permit holders to carry at public gatherings, including churches, sporting events, concerts, etc.

This would be a great move on our legislators part if this bill were passed.
I am sick of hearing about campus shootings, church shootings, or shootings at other public places such as Mumbai, when most if not all of these senseless killings of innocents could more than likely have been avoided or stopped by the presence of a gun.

The scum that carry out these attacks know where the unarmed people are, and target those areas. I feel this would be invaluable in adding to public safety in our state, although I would hope and pray that I would never have to draw on another human being. Please contact your legislators, and urge them to co-sponsor or support HB 1348.

Link to text:
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/61-200 ... GK0100.pdf


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I second your opinion that its avery good idea, I carry mine everywhere the way I see it if I ever use it the law wont matter anyway.

I'd rather be in trouble then dead


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's right Bob. I am sure you have heard that it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I totally agree. Let them carry free.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> That's right Bob. I am sure you have heard that it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


Amen.

I carry....always.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't always carry... If somebody notices it on me when I go into Applebee's for lunch, I don't want to get arrested. I feel like the blurb in the paper would make concealed weapon permit holders in general look bad. I support any law that takes the goofy restrictions out.

I also like Minnesota's law that no employer can stop you from legally having a weapon in your car... Every time I see the workplace policy against having a weapon even in your car, I think "Yeah, that's just what somebody who intends to shoot the place up is worried about: getting fired!".

The biggest reason I almost never carry mine is because it's verboten to even leave it in the car at work.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

MSG Rude said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > That's right Bob. I am sure you have heard that it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
> ...


I am taking the classes next month!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Stays in the truck. Although if this bill passed I would have it at all times. It would be a great law IMO!

I am Like OMEGAX I would rather not cause a fuss. BUt then again 90% of the problems happen in a public place. :eyeroll:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> BUt then again 90% of the problems happen in a public place. :eyeroll:


Precisely. What good is it if you don't have it when you most likely would need it? Pretty stupid to have a CCW, then leave the damn thing in the truck or at home.

If it is CONCEALED properly, no one would see it it or notice it and everyone would be oblivious to it. I would rather get in trouble for carrying it in a place I "shouldn't" per law, versus having a need for it and not having it with me.

Don't think it can happen to YOU???

Think about the last two months right here in little old Fargo. Two bank robberies with guns. Four store robberies, 1 with gun visible, 2 knife robberies. Way-side rest assault with a knife. Three stabbings on the street for robbery and assault.

You are coming out of a restaurant with the wife or girlfriend and a guy comes at you with a knife...you left your gun in the truck because of the 'law'..... Sucker...Not me.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Maverick, if taking the class make sure you get the Utah permit also. Its accepted in the most states but still get the ND one as some states only accept if permit is from the state you're a resident from. I hope this passes as like others have said, don't dare carry everywhere as if you get busted, its one more thing for the antis to use against you. Hope everyone does contact their rep and voice their opinion.

It's too bad noone was carrying to help that poor guy that got stabbed in the Moorhead, MN rest area a couple days ago. The 2 involved didn't know each, the one said God told him to do it. I really think that if more people carried alot of this random violence would stop.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

wurgs said:


> Maverick, if taking the class make sure you get the Utah permit also. Its accepted in the most states but still get the ND one as some states only accept if permit is from the state you're a resident from. I hope this passes as like others have said, don't dare carry everywhere as if you get busted, its one more thing for the antis to use against you. Hope everyone does contact their rep and voice their opinion.
> 
> It's too bad noone was carrying to help that poor guy that got stabbed in the Moorhead, MN rest area a couple days ago. The 2 involved didn't know each, the one said God told him to do it. I really think that if more people carried alot of this random violence would stop.


Yeah that is truely a bad deal. To bad the guy that works there didn't carry. The way it sounds people just ran away and let the two go at it. I think I would have a hard time doing that. The guy would have had a fire extingusher to the head, or light him up with it.

Alot more people are turning there heads to things around little old Fargo. It however is still a great place to live.

Example. SUV stuck on 32 ave. As I am pulling up I see Vet plates on it. Damn I would have felt like an arse if I drove by without at least stopping to see if there was anything I could do. He was like 25, and said he had been stuck for an HOUR. I was the first person to stop. :roll: Even had a Marine Bumper sticker.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I agree - it is a rational change to the current law.

I'm not sure I would carry ALL the time if it passed though. It's a hassle, even with a small set-up.

But I sure would feel foolish if I ever needed it and didn't have it....

At least the choice would be mine... not someone else's.

M.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

wurgs said:


> Maverick, if taking the class make sure you get the Utah permit also. Its accepted in the most states but still get the ND one as some states only accept if permit is from the state you're a resident from. I hope this passes as like others have said, don't dare carry everywhere as if you get busted, its one more thing for the antis to use against you. Hope everyone does contact their rep and voice their opinion.
> 
> It's too bad noone was carrying to help that poor guy that got stabbed in the Moorhead, MN rest area a couple days ago. The 2 involved didn't know each, the one said God told him to do it. I really think that if more people carried alot of this random violence would stop.


X2

I have both the ND and Utah.

Go to http://www.handgunlaw.us/LicMaps/ccwmap

You can plug in the license('s) that you have and it will show you on a map of where you can legally carry a concealed. I printed off the map and shrunk it so it fits with my CCW's. It has helped me out once when the MN Barney Fife didn't know if my Utah was good there or not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rude, I can't get that site address to work. It keeps coming up "recommend opening in Firefox", but that doesn't work either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, bound one here:http://www.handgunlaw.us/LicMaps/ccwmap.php


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Not meaning to hijack the thread here but I am working on getting my permit. So far I have got the ND application. What needs to be done next? I know I have to get the test done and get some pictures and prints taken. Does this have to be done in any certain order?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fallguy said:



> Not meaning to hijack the thread here but I am working on getting my permit. So far I have got the ND application. What needs to be done next? I know I have to get the test done and get some pictures and prints taken. Does this have to be done in any certain order?


From what I have been told, if you take the classes they will go through all that with you. Including taking your picture. I am taking the classes Feb. 15 from Paul Horvick. If you need any more info. PM me and I can get you his info. 
I guess I can't help if you are going about it on your own!

I am getting ND and UT permit just to be safe!
Prices seem to be alright as well. 
ND $25 - 30 year renewal $250
UT $65 - 30 year renewal is only $60
Seems worth it to me!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just sent out all my paperwork for my ND ccw permit the other day. They do a class once a month here in Devils Lake. Its $35 for the test fee, prints, and photos. Then you have to get you paperwork approved by your sheriff and your police chief if you live in city limits. After they sign off on it you send in the form, pics, and prints with a $25 check.

How do you go about getting the Utah permit?


----------



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

Maverick-

here's how i did mine- first went to Walmart and got pictures taken, cost $10 for CCW pics, also got another set as i was going to fill out my passport application.

went to county sheriff's office and asked about taking the test, you can read the manual at: http://www.ag.nd.gov/bci/cw/cw.htm

they actually referred me to our local city police chief for the test, which is an open book test. I had read the manual online a few times, so didn't need a manual for the test.

local police then fingerprinted me, you need two sets, signed off on the test, and instructed me to take the completed application, with his part signed off, my fingerprints, and pics to the county sheriff. I did that, and I was done. i haven't recieved my permit yet, but this only took place about a week before Christmas, so it hasn't been very long. It really was a very easy process. I am signed up for the Utah permit class, also. There are a lot of resources online also as far as tactics, etc.

thanks for the responses, guys. I hope we can get this amendment passed. to contact your legislators all you have to do is go to:
http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/61-2009/ then select either senate or house on the left, you can search for your reps by district or name.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the more decent people concealed carrying the safer we all are

Down here all thats required is a background check its a shall issue state.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

ac, When I did my Utah ccw, I took a class at Sportsman. The instructor said you need to take a class from a Utah certified instructor, it includes class time, a little hands on( not actual shooting just safe gun handling), pictures, fingerprints and a test. Total time was about 3 hrs but he said it was the largest class he ever had so should be a little shorter typically. It was well worth it as with a ND ccw you can't even carry in MN.

Maverick, renewals are ND every 3 years and Utah every 5, at least on mine. Nothing I ever read or heard says anything about a 30 year renewal. Good luck with the course!!


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

That map at handgun.us is helpful--well in a way; I see Iowa doesn't honor my permit. Now I can't honestly plead ignorance.
It was much easier to get the concealed carry permit in SD. I stopped in to visit the sheriff. He asked a few simple questions, copied the information off of my drivers license, asked for something like $10 (it may have even been less--I don't remember), and I the permit arrived in the mail in a couple of weeks.
However, I still don't carry as often as I probably should. This is due mostly to all firearms being prohibited in and near my workplace.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

This bill will be in the Government and Vetrans Affairs committee on Friday.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/61-200 ... aring.html

There is another bill 1351 - that has another change to carry permits as well.
(Anyone care to explain???)

If you want to see this change, then contact the committee members. I'm confident that aren't hearing from a lot of folks, so what contact you make will have a HUGE effect.

M.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Just an FYI,

I've now been battling anti's on HB 1348 for weeks. I know a lot of you tend to go straight to Virginia Tech as a reason for having CW's on campus. This is really a poor rationale. Mass homicides on campuses are very rare. However, rapes and murders are not. A person is much more likely to be attacked traveling to or from campus than on campus. Unfortunatley, the current law doesn't allow guns on campus so some little college girl may be left succeptable while walking 5 blocks from campus to her apartment. The statistic that I frequently point to is the fact that ND had a record 911 violent crimes in 2007 including 207 forcible rapes and 12 homicides. Even though we're one of the highest gun-owning states and we have one of the lowest crime rates in the country, violent crimes still happen here. THis isn't just about us being prepared for a school shooting.

After all the crap I've had to argue through it's great to come across people on my side. Keep it real!


----------

